# PCC in India- current residence and City different from one on Passport- TIMELINES



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Dear Friends

while I am excited with the CO allocation, just got to know that since My Passport place of issue (Bangalore) and address is different from my current location (Gurgaon) the PCC takes long.

Anyone on forum had similar experience ? If Yes, how long does it take for the PCC to be obtained from Delhi Passport office.
I am bit anxious since the total time available to us for submitting the CO's request is 35 days..


Pls share and guide...


Sunita


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey,

Me had a similar (but not exactly the same) situation about 2 weeks ago as the address on the passport was different from the present address albeit both being in the same city (Hyderabad), and I was of the opinion that it's gonna take a while for the police checks and all before the PCC would be issued. Surprisingly, my PCC was issued the same day. 

Bottom line is don't worry too much about it and go ahead with full steam. Good luck!! 


armandra!


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

hope so Armandra - worried since the old address was oer 10 yrs ago (never bothered changing it!) keeping fingers crossed for a quick resolution.... shall keep the forum updated 



armandra said:


> Hey,
> 
> Me had a similar (but not exactly the same) situation about 2 weeks ago as the address on the passport was different from the present address albeit both being in the same city (Hyderabad), and I was of the opinion that it's gonna take a while for the police checks and all before the PCC would be issued. Surprisingly, my PCC was issued the same day.
> 
> ...


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> hope so Armandra - worried since the old address was oer 10 yrs ago (never bothered changing it!) keeping fingers crossed for a quick resolution.... shall keep the forum updated


Ah, my passport was issued back in 2004 and since going around passport office is nothing less than a nightmare, never bothered to change the address. It's as normal as "_We The People_" tend to be 


armandra!


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

In delhi, u can get PCC in 1 day, atleast i got mine...

U need to submit your passport in passport office @ 10 am and by 4.30 Pm, you have a passport with PCC clearance in your hand 

Else, u can opt for registered post, in which passport office sends passport @ your registered address...it takes couple of days...i was curious to get it done asap so have not opted this way...

Good Luck!





armandra said:


> Ah, my passport was issued back in 2004 and since going around passport office is nothing less than a nightmare, never bothered to change the address. It's as normal as "_We The People_" tend to be
> 
> 
> armandra!


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Sachin

My husband has a delhi passport with a gurgaon address , He applied for PCC and collected the same today.

Mine is a Bangalore Passport and is going to take atleast 2 weeks....



sachinarora83 said:


> In delhi, u can get PCC in 1 day, atleast i got mine...
> 
> U need to submit your passport in passport office @ 10 am and by 4.30 Pm, you have a passport with PCC clearance in your hand
> 
> ...


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

well u really cant challenge govt authorities.. 
bt i am surprised, being centralized y it takes 2 weeks...nywys, good luck!



sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Sachin
> 
> My husband has a delhi passport with a gurgaon address , He applied for PCC and collected the same today.
> 
> Mine is a Bangalore Passport and is going to take atleast 2 weeks....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sunita since you stay in gurgaon, trust me it is a bummer to get things done from Delhi pp office, it is best to get it done form bangalore itself. have you applied already? cos our pcc took 2-3 months. when you apply for it in delhi they send the papers to chandigarh/panchkula, it then comes to min isecretariat in gurgaon, then to the police station, they will coem to your place for police verification, the back route is the same as well.. but you know how things work right.. if you know anyone in the police station/mini secretariat, try following up, call them everyday and get things going fast.


----------



## sachinarora83 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well this is new to me....as in mine case its not like this, tough i'm from delhi & so is my passport issuance...it really took me a day, i submitted my [email protected] delhi office & get it back on same day's evening....




anj1976 said:


> sunita since you stay in gurgaon, trust me it is a bummer to get things done from Delhi pp office, it is best to get it done form bangalore itself. have you applied already? cos our pcc took 2-3 months. when you apply for it in delhi they send the papers to chandigarh/panchkula, it then comes to min isecretariat in gurgaon, then to the police station, they will coem to your place for police verification, the back route is the same as well.. but you know how things work right.. if you know anyone in the police station/mini secretariat, try following up, call them everyday and get things going fast.


----------

